# Monk Unarmed Damage Progression



## The_If (May 6, 2009)

How does a Monk's Dice progression advance beyond level 20?



			
				Fist of Forest said:
			
		

> Unarmed Damage (Ex): Your unarmed attacks deal more damage than usual. At 1st level, you deal ld8 points of damage with each unarmed strike. When you attain 3rd level, this damage increases to 1d10  points. See the monk class feature (PH 41). If your unarmed attack already deals this amount of damage, increase the base damage to the next step indicated on the monk class table.






			
				Belt(Monk's) said:
			
		

> This simple rope belt, when wrapped around a character’s waist, confers great ability in unarmed combat. The wearer’s AC and unarmed damage is treated as a monk of five levels higher. If donned by a character with the Stunning Fist feat, the belt lets her make one additional stunning attack per day.




Given this a level 7monk/3Fist of Forest w/ a Monk's Belt should have the unarmed attack bonus of a level 20 monk.

If this same character continues progressing down this path until level 15Monk/3FoF, the belt takes him(her?) to 2d10 (or level20monk) and the FoF advances the unarmed strike 2 damage dice further...


TL;DR: What is the damage progression for a monk beyond level 20? How do you figure out that amount of damage for a non-medium creature?


----------



## Starbuck_II (May 6, 2009)

The_If said:


> How does a Monk's Dice progression advance beyond level 20?



You don't.
If you want more damage take Improved Natural Attack.


----------



## risner (May 6, 2009)

The_If said:


> How does a Monk's Dice progression advance beyond level 20?




It doesn't.  IIRC, you can get to 20th level Monk around ECL 7 and you are stuck there forever.


----------



## Starbuck_II (May 6, 2009)

You can otimize unarmed damage by being a spellcaster:

Wallop increases size by 1, and greater by a Couple.

Works becayse Monks count unarmed strikeds as natural and manufactored weapons. And unarmed strikes are blunt.


----------



## The_If (May 7, 2009)

Doesn't advance damage? How sad...

Second question: How do you figure the damage for different size creatures.  Say a tiny monk or a collosal monk.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 7, 2009)

See here.  Monk unarmed damage does not increase any further after reaching 20th-level as a monk or effectively so.

Improved Natural Attack can increase monk damage since monkish unarmed strikes can be improved as per natural weapons.  For different-sized monks, check the closest monk damage progression (Small monk damage for smaller ones, Large for bigger ones) and then scale it according to the natural weapon damage dice progression for size changes, as given in the Monster Manual and SRD.


----------



## Particle_Man (May 7, 2009)

So the answer is: find a way to permanently increase your size as much as possible.


----------



## Thanael (May 7, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> See here.  Monk unarmed damage does not increase any further after reaching 20th-level as a monk or effectively so.
> 
> Improved Natural Attack can increase monk damage since monkish unarmed strikes can be improved as per natural weapons.  For different-sized monks, check the closest monk damage progression (Small monk damage for smaller ones, Large for bigger ones) and then scale it according to the natural weapon damage dice progression for size changes, as given in the Monster Manual and SRD.





This. Base damage does not increase further.

Ways to increase damage output: feats, multiclassing/prestige classes, sneak attack, psionics, psionic feats.

Check out this Zuoken build on dicefreaks. He uses the Fist of Zuoken prc and many intersting feats.


----------

